# How many 2-3 story Targets are there?



## Targetking

Im guessing 20.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

inside our stores | Target Corporation
					

A peek inside Target's stores




					corporate.target.com


----------



## redeye58

They had a two story Target in CA when we visited some family.
Husband loved using the cart escalator.


----------



## Zxy123456

There’s at least one in Louisiana.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

2 stories are common in cities but 3 stories is more rare. Definitely more than 20 I would say


----------



## BobSmith

I work at a 3 story. It sucks waiting for elevators, especially for fulfillment, since the ship carts/three tiers cannot go on the cart escalator.


----------

